# 

## 07

.        ,       .
       !  :Frown:    !  :Embarrassment: 

*   "".*     ( ,       )         /     (- 58 - 76)

 ...  :Redface: 
*  " "*... (  / ... )   ,   -  /           .. -        /?  :Wow: 
   , ,  1490    341  (  )        343  (  )?

 ,     ?
(      ... )  :Embarrassment:

----------

,        .  . -      ,    .          (   /).       -     -.      )

----------


## 07

, .  :Redface: 
 -  ,     ,      .
  ?  :Embarrassment: 

    ?     ?

----------

.   .          ,        ,    ,  - .

----------


## ..

> ?


             -282.
:     /     /      .
  -   /  / .

----------


## 07

. 
    ().        ,   - ,       .  !

      ( ) http://s020.radikal.ru/i715/1402/af/3ceea2320d0b.jpg
 ,          ?

----------


## ..

> !


  !      . 



> 


  ,            .

----------


## 07

> ,            .


  :Redface:  ..             .
    (       )?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

,   - .
  / -    1-  2-  .   - ( )      () ,     2-    /    .

----------

, ,    ?

----------


## BNV

,     ?  - .     .

----------


## ..

> 


 ?

----------


## 07

> , ,    ?


.

----------


## 07

* ..*,      ?
        .  :Redface: 
                   2   02  . 200 (  .. 201),        2013           2340  2350 (   ).    ,     2330 (  ).

     :
 4  2013        .   .2 .4 . 282                               ,   ,          265, 269  272  , -    .    ,         . 201  2   02 .
          ,   . 7  15/2008,         .    ,  2330       .

 -      (2330)?
 ,    !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

> :


.



> -      (2330)?


        -,   .

----------


## 07

!!
,  /       -    . 66.

----------


## 07

.     ))
         05    /,    ( )  7   .       .
    ,    !   ! 
  1010243;   2       05  
   3  -            (, )    ?
4     . ))  ,            .           .      ,        .    4         ?
  ,                (          : ,     . )   .

----------


## ..

> 1010243;   2       05


.



> 3 -           (, )


.



> 4     .


 ,   .



> 4


   .



> ?


       , ..  ,          .

----------


## 07

,     2  3   ?    (   :Stick Out Tongue: )    4 . 2013 .

 ,   ,          .   :Frown: 

   ,           ,                   (.)
          ,        .      4  7 .
?

----------


## ..

> ,     2  3   ?


.
   .2   ,  .3   .




> (.)


       (+) -    .




> 


.

----------


## 07

> .
>        (+) -    .


       ???
            !  :Redface: 

..,  ,      83     (.90),  91 .    314 !! :Frown:   ( !     - ! :Wow: )

  !
 - 91      2-  ,   - 91        2-   (  ). 
  91            (  ).         2  3  7  .    ?
    -    (   ).

  .2 :         91 +      ().
. 3      +      .
 ! 

,   !!

----------


## ..

> !


  :Smilie: 



> +


  ?
  -    -,   "-"  :Big Grin:

----------


## 07

:
 58  66 -     
 76  58 -    ( )
 55  76 -   -   

:
 58  76 -  
 76  55 -    
 66  58 -   
 91;66  91;66 -   

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

> ?


,    .

       - :
62 (76) / 90 (91) - 
90 (91) / 58 -

----------


## 07

7      (           ):
 58  66 -      - ** ( .2)
 66  58 -    -* (  )* ( .3)

 :Redface:

----------


## ..

> 58  66 -      -  ( .2)


  ?    .

    (   )     ()        ?

----------


## 07

> 76  58 -    ( )


  . (  ) 
  ,   ,        . 7658 -    (   ?)
..    (   )  58  76 -   . 3

?

----------


## ..

> 


?   ?



> 7658 -    (   ?)


      .
 -  ,    .
   :



> 55  76 -   -






> ..    (   )  58  76 -   . 3
> 
> ?


.

----------


## 07

> (   )     ()        ?


  ...  :Frown: 
  !
   ...    !
   ,    05           - /,       (       !)
    05  .   / 2-  1-   (  1.1  269 )    . 201  2   02.

,      7    -         ?     ?

----------


## ..

> ,    05           - /,       (       !)


 .   .



> 05  .


 .



> ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## 07

!  :Redface: 
      ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

.

----------


## 07

* ..*,    !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Redface: 
    - ...  :Smilie: 
  -    ? 
 :      ,  1  -   ,  2  .     .

     /    ?
1.         76  55 -     ;  58  76 -  
2.  - ?    . :Embarrassment: 


   !   " .-   "   "         ,      "       ...   ?   ?     -??

----------


## ..

> .


   :



> 1  -   ,  2  .


     .



> "         ,      "


 ,   ,    1-  ,      ,        1-  2-  .

----------


## 07

:Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

> 


          -, :



> 


58/76



> 1  -


62(76)/90(91)      1-  
90(91)/58  -  



> 2


58/76



> .


62(76)/90(91)    
90(91)/58  -  

   :



> "         ,      "


      ?

----------


## 07

> ,   ,    1-  ,      ,        1-  2-  .


..          350    ...              /,    ...

   ...  :Frown:

----------


## 07

> ?


.

----------


## ..

> .


.    ?
   1-    " " (..    ),      .
    1-      2-     ,   ( ,   )    .




> 


  ?      1-  ?
    ?

----------


## 07

,     ""   ,   .      .           25 ,       350  (  ).

?       (  ) :Frown:           20.          : , , 1 ,   2    1...  ..  . 

,        ,        ...
  :        (   ,    ),        ,       (-   !  :Big Grin:  );     .  ! :Smilie:

----------


## ..

> ,     ""   ,   .      .           25 ,       350  (  ).


*07*,         ,       ?  ,           (25  350 ..)

----------


## 07

> *07*,         ,       ?  ,           (25  350 ..)


!   !      . (   -   ?) 
     /     . 
            ?   ,    ,    ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

> ?


, .



> !





> /     .


  :Big Grin: 

.   - .     ?

----------


## ..

> ?


, ,  ,   .

----------


## 07

> -, :
> 
> 58/76
> 
> 62(76)/90(91)      1-  
> 90(91)/58  -  
> 
> 58/76
> 
> ...


   !!
 ,     ...
 1   (  14.08),  100   1 
       2   (  15.08)    102   1 

      :  58  76 (  05.08) 5  - 503 
14.08  
55  76/  100 
91  58          100 


76  91 - ??? 

  ...

----------


## ..

> 14.08
> 55 76/ 100 
> 91 58 100


1-  :
76/91 100 .     
55/76 100 .  
91/58 100,60 .      (503/5=100,60)

----------


## ..

> 2   (  15.08) 102   1


58/76 102 .    2-  
76/55 102 .

----------


## 07

.  :Redface: 
       ,     ,      ,      ...   1 ,      ?
,  30000 ,    1000,      2000...
     2000 ?   1000     2000  -    ,   ?

----------


## ..

> ,  30000 ,    1000,      2000


 , ,   .



> 2000 ?


         ?
   -19.     .

----------


## 07

...
  ,           ,                 ...         (    1  ( )        )  ,       ?

----------


## ..

,  :
1.        ?
2.       :  -  ?

----------


## 07

> , ,   .


  :Redface: 
            ,

----------


## 07

> ,  :
> 1.        ?
> 2.       :  -  ?


1.  
2. .  -

----------


## ..

> 


 .





> 1.  
> 2. .  -


, -            .
 (,  ) 58/76
 (,  ) 62/91(90)
  91(90)/58

----------


## 07

!  ,       !  :Frown: 
        -      ...
 ,  ...  !  :Frown: 

 ,  ,      ?
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

